# Ivomec [1% Ivermectin] for Cattle safe for boxer



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Is this safe too give to a boxer that is 5 months old Ivomec [1% Ivermectin] for Cattle?

Got all types of wormers for our goats an was wondering if this be safe to use on boxer dogs also.


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

If he's taken Heartguard before with no ill effects, then he'd be fine with livestock ivermectin. Ivermectin is the active ingredient in Heartguard.

Some breeds (collies come to mind) cannot take Ivermectin. IDK if Boxers are one of those breeds or not.


----------



## siberian (Aug 23, 2011)

We used ivemec for swine on ours. We used 1cc for 50 lbs


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

siberian said:


> We used ivemec for swine on ours. We used 1cc for 50 lbs


OK now much for a dog that weighs 35-38 lbs 

Don't want to over medicate the dog or my wife would kill me. 

Thanks.. :yawn:


----------



## bluemoonluck (Oct 28, 2008)

1 cc for 50 pounds is twice the recommended dose!!

Proper dosage is 0.1cc per 10 pounds.

For a 40 pound dog, you'd give 0.4cc (just under half a cc). Buy a tb syringe (ie a 1 cc syringe) so you can be precise. Overdose of ivermectin is deadly.....


----------



## hardworkingwoman (Jun 4, 2009)

is that injected or oral?


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

I have been giving .1cc per 10 lb for years. It is said you can double the dose and it will knock fleas and ticks, but in the next sentence they say it is hard on the dog. 

For intestinal worms you can give Goat Safeguard at 1cc per 5 lbs , but it has to be for 3 days running.


----------



## GrannyCarol (Mar 23, 2005)

That would be oral for the ivermec and the safeguard. I've used the horse Safeguard (fenbendazole is the active ingredient) at that (1 cc for 5lbs) dose too, it works great and the paste is pretty easy to dose.


----------



## Zilli (Apr 1, 2012)

bluemoonluck said:


> 1 cc for 50 pounds is twice the recommended dose!!
> 
> Proper dosage is 0.1cc per 10 pounds.
> 
> For a 40 pound dog, you'd give 0.4cc (just under half a cc). Buy a tb syringe (ie a 1 cc syringe) so you can be precise. Overdose of ivermectin is deadly.....


Yes, I've always understood that it's 1/10th of a cc per 10 pounds bodyweight for both dogs and cats.

I accidentally overdosed a cat once. Not by enough to kill him (thankfully! this was like seven years ago and the cat is still here) but enough to make him kind of goofy for awhile - and then he slept it off.


----------



## BobbyB (Apr 6, 2009)

I know a lot of guys that uses Zermectin Gold. It has ivermectin and the intestinal wormer. I dose once a month and it gets everything.

I have been using it on some of my dogs for about 2 years now.

Dosage is key.


----------



## Neroli (Apr 19, 2012)

I'm not saying this to freak you out, and as far as I know boxers are not considered at risk with Ivermectin, but we tried it on our German Shepherd mix a few years ago and it was very bad. Basically, within an hour it had started shutting down his central nervous system. He lost his coordination, vision, hearing. Fortunately for us, he recovered after a few days, because he was so young and large at the time, and we'd given him a smaller dose to see how he did. There was nothing the vet could do. It was pretty awful. 

Again, I think your boxer would be okay, but I didn't want others stumbling across this thread and thinking it is entirely safe. I would definitely talk to your vet before you give it to any herding breed or mix.


----------



## dkrabec (Apr 5, 2012)

I give our boxer ivermectin monthly and have had no problems. He weighs around 80 lbs.


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

Gave my wife dog 1cc of the ivomec an didn't have no issues at all. Which is great. When gave her dog the ivomec I watched for any signs of issues but didn't. I know that 1cc maybe too low but wasn't going too give a lot due too didn't know how would react. 

A boxer is not a herding breed an my wife dog not a mixed. 

Now this next month going too get a different wormier for her dog but for right now just couldn't do it due too work. We're also thinking of getting her dog fixed since her boxer is 5 months old. Not going to just any vet as some vets one charge to much or don't give a dime about your pets. 

Thanks for the help. Now back to work.


----------

